# The Mona Lisa in MSPAINT



## ArielMT (Nov 18, 2010)

A poor tool in the hands of a good artist can still turn out works of art.

[yt]uk2sPl_Z7ZU[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen this before. I think it was here on FAF. It's still pretty awesome.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

That's very nice. He also has a link to a drawing of Elvis with that snack stuff that I used to love
That guy is really talented
He worths the dollar, he's better than all the artist on FA together.


----------



## Azure (Nov 19, 2010)

Kinda looks like Richard Nixon a little bit, eh?


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2010)

I remember seeing this a LONG time ago. It's pretty amazing, isn't it?


----------

